# Mahlzeit, Guten Appetit, Einen Guten



## ESustad

I have a friend from Hamburg who uses _Mahlzeit_ all the time.  E.g., before going out for lunch, a drink, a workout at the gym, generally anything pleasant.  Am I correct in understanding it like "cheers"?


----------



## Hutschi

It is like slang for "hallo" in this case. This usage is regionally, it is used this way, for example,  in Saxxony.
Usually it is used before eating. Than it is "enjoy your meal".


----------



## manfy

There are two distinct uses for "Mahlzeit!"

1) As a greeting formula that indicates the time of day, similar to Good morning/Good evening, but Mahlzeit indicates lunch time
2) As a polite phrase that is said to each other before starting a meal (similar to 'enjoy your meal' or simply "enjoy!"/bon appétit/buen provecho/Guten Appetit)

In your case it's used as per definition 1) and in this case it is being used as (temporary) good-bye and as hello. This is contrary to Guten Morgen/Guten Tag/Guten Abend, which is primarily used as hello.

The actual usage pattern is highly regional, for instance I know, in most of Bavaria 1 & 2 is used, in some parts of Austria they don't use 1 but only 2 in some others they only use "Guten Appetit" instead of "Mahlzeit" for usage 2, and so on.

My advice: When in Rome, do as the Romans do!


----------



## berndf

ESustad said:


> I have a friend from Hamburg who uses _Mahlzeit_ all the time.  E.g., before going out for lunch, a drink, a workout at the gym, generally anything pleasant.  Am I correct in understanding it like "cheers"?


The way you describe it suggests it is Manfy's meaning 1). You can test the hypothesis: If we are right, he won't say it before 11am and not after 2pm. I always had the impression this usage is particularly strong it Hamburg. I notice this because I find it slightly annoying: for one, because it is not a very pleasantly sounding word, certainly not with the hard Hamburg accent. But also because presupposes you're going for lunch now or should be which makes it a bit obtrusive. But that might just be my personal touchiness.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

It sure can sound disrespectful. "Das kleine Arschloch" uses this greeting:


----------



## Schimmelreiter

I don't find it disrespectful. Besides being a casual form of greeting, it is, however, also used to express disappreciation, or anxiety in the face of a task difficult to accomplish (cf. _Na Mahlzeit, Prost Mahlzeit_​).

By the way, one theory goes it became widespread, as a greeting, during the Nazi regime, avoiding the infamous greeting expected then.


----------



## kimko_379

What kind of occasion requires the greeting of "Mahlzeit!"?  Is it used only before meal-time/hour?   Isn't it obvious that the hours around noon or pre-morning-rush-hours or post-evening-rush-hours are the customary meal-time?  Why do people greet each other using that word, I wonder?  Does it ever have a meaning similar to that of "Guten Appetit!"?


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> There are two distinct uses for "Mahlzeit!"
> 
> 1) As a greeting formula that indicates the time of day, similar to Good morning/Good evening, but Mahlzeit indicates lunch time
> 2) As a polite phrase that is said to each other before starting a meal (similar to 'enjoy your meal' or simply "enjoy!"/bon appétit/buen provecho/Guten Appetit)





Hutschi said:


> Es hängt von der Region ab.



*
Guten Appetit oder Mahlzeit?*







Quelle


----------



## Thersites

Ist _Einen Guten_ wirklich bis so tief nach Deutschland hinein verbreitet? Ich hätte das für eine rein schweizerdeutsche Eigenart gehalten.


----------



## Kajjo

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ist _Einen Guten_ wirklich bis so tief nach Deutschland hinein verbreitet?


Hm, ich habe es auf jeden Fall schon von Bayern gehört. Wie verbreitet es ist, weiß ich aber leider nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ist _Einen Guten_ wirklich bis so tief nach Deutschland hinein verbreitet?


Meiner Erfahrung nach stimmen die Karten in #3, d.h. _"Einen Guten" _ist in Baden-Württemberg (bis zur Main-Linie) und in ganz Bayern durchaus üblich.


----------



## elroy

"Guten Appetit" sagt man also in Österreich und der Schweiz (so gut wie) gar nicht?
@Thomas(CH) @διαφορετικός @manfy @Limette @berndf


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> "Guten Appetit" sagt man also in Österreich und der Schweiz (so gut wie) gar nicht?


In der deutschsprachigen Schweiz nicht, denn wir sprechen hier alle Dialekt (schweizerdeutsch). Spricht man hochdeutsch, kann man es sagen. Es wird aber zu beobachten sein, dass wir uns auch noch in einem solchen Umfeld _En Guete_ wünschen.


----------



## berndf

Thomas(CH) said:


> Es wird aber zu beobachten sein, dass wir uns auch noch in einem solchen Umfeld _En Guete_ wünschen.


Ja. Ich spreche selbst nicht Schweizerdeutsch, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es sich für Deutschschweizer falsch anfühlen würde, etwas so sinnliches in dem in ihren Ohren so sterilem Standarddeutsch zu sagen.


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich interessant ist, dass "Mahlzeit" für "Guten Appetit"  vor Allem im Thüringer Raum (Haselbach) verwendet wird, wenn ich nur Thüringen und Dresden (Sachsen) und eigene Erfahrungen betrachte. In Dresden wird (wurde) es als Gruß verwendet, wenn man zum Essen geht. 
Like here: 


ESustad said:


> I have a friend from Hamburg who uses _Mahlzeit_ all the time. E.g., before going out for lunch, a drink, a workout at the gym, generally anything pleasant.  ...



In meiner Familie sagte man beim Essen meist "Guten Appetit", aber die stammen aus Thüringen. Somit hat sich das bei mir vermischt.
Im Betrieb haben sich in Dresden immer alle Kolleginnen und Kollegen mit "Mahlzeit" gegrüßt, wenn es zum Essen ging, insbesondere zum Mittagessen.

Eine Variante für "Guten Appetit" war "Lasst es Euch schmecken." (Nicht so universell, meist sagte es der Gastgeber oder der Koch).


----------



## kimko_379

Kajjo said:


> Hm, ich habe es auf jeden Fall schon von Bayern gehört. Wie verbreitet es ist, weiß ich aber leider nicht.


Meine Professorin aus Breslau (Poland), die nach München eingezogen war, sagte mir "Guten Appetit!"  Vielleicht war das ein Breslauer Dialekt?


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> sagte mir "Guten Appetit!"


"Guten Appetit" ist Standarddeutsch und überall und immer möglich und korrekt. Ich verwende es auch regelmäßig.

Je nach Region werden in der Alltagssprache, besonders auch der dialektnahen Alltagssprache, halt andere Varianten bevorzugt.


----------



## Thersites

berndf said:


> Ja. Ich spreche selbst nicht Schweizerdeutsch, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es sich für Deutschschweizer falsch anfühlen würde, etwas so sinnliches in dem in ihren Ohren so sterilem Standarddeutsch zu sagen.


Ich verstehe das Phänomen selbst nicht. Einige Deutsche sprechen geradeaus ihr klarstes Deutsch und es fühlt sich überhaupt nicht "unnatürlich" an. Andere sagen nur zwei Worte und man kann sich eines irgendwie seltsamen Gefühls nicht erwehren. Das müsste man einmal psychologisch untersuchen. Als Beispiel: Der Philosph Peter Sloterdijk klingt sehr angenehm, Gregor Gysi aber "too much".


----------



## berndf

Thomas(CH) said:


> Einige Deutsche sprechen geradeaus ihr klarstes Deutsch und es fühlt sich überhaupt nicht "unnatürlich" an.


Nein, das meine ich nicht. Für Deutschschweizer ist Standarddeutsch eine "Fremdsprache" die man in technischen oder formalen Kontexten benutzt, was für die meisten Deutschen nicht der Fall ist. Und sich guten Appetit zu wünschen ist zu sinnlich und zu intim, um eine solche "technische" Sprache zu benutzen.


----------



## Limette

elroy said:


> "Guten Appetit" sagt man also in Österreich und der Schweiz (so gut wie) gar nicht?
> @Thomas(CH) @διαφορετικός @manfy @Limette @berndf


Im Alltag tatsächlich selten! Bei uns zumindest. In Gasthäusern, vor allem der vornehmeren Art, wird „guten Appetit“ von der Bedienung gewünscht. Danach sagt man aber „Mahlzeit“ (häufig „Moizeit“ ausgesprochen) untereinander am Tisch. 😁 Allgemein ist „guten Appetit“ gehobenen Sprechsituationen vorbehalten und klingt, genau wie „guten Tag“, gestelzt und steif.


----------



## Thersites

berndf said:


> Für Deutschschweizer ist Standarddeutsch eine "Fremdsprache" die man in technischen oder formalen Kontexten benutzt, was für die meisten Deutschen nicht der Fall ist.


Wie man das definieren will, ist schlussendlich eine politische und historische Frage. Vor Luther und der Kanzleisprache des 16. Jahrhunderts gab es überhaupt kein Standarddeutsch. Die Diphtongierung analog des heutigen Schweizerdeutschen war bis zum Hochmittelalter im deutschen Raum weit verbreitet. Es sind im Gegenteil die Norddeutschen (alle nördlich des Ortes Benrath, _Benrather Linie_), die die vom Süden ausgehende 2. Lautverschiebung nicht "mitgemacht" haben.

Ganz abgesehen davon hat meine ganze Schulbildung in Deutsch stattgefunden und es ist die Sprache, in der allein sich mir schriftliche Inhalte auf muttersprachlichem Niveau erschliessen. Es würde mich sehr traurig machen, das als "Fremdsprachenkenntnis" klassifiziert zu wissen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Limette said:


> In Gasthäusern, vor allem der vornehmeren Art, wird „guten Appetit“ von der Bedienung gewünscht.


 Im südwestlichen Deutschland auch.


Limette said:


> Allgemein ist „guten Appetit“ gehobenen Sprechsituationen vorbehalten und klingt, genau wie „guten Tag“, gestelzt und steif.


So empfinde ich das gar nicht. Auch in "normalen" Sprechsituationen unter Freunden oder im Familienkreis wünsche ich persönlich immer „guten Appetit“.


Edit:
Bei "uns" verwendet man "e Guate = einen Guten" meistens beim Anstoßen (1).


----------



## Hutschi

Deutsch ist eine "plurizentrische" Sprache mit mehreren korrekten Varianten. Das wirkt sich hier aus.


JClaudeK said:


> Auch in "normalen" Sprechsituationen unter Freunden oder im Familienkreis wünsche ich persönlich immer „guten Appetit“.



Ich verwende verschiedene Wendungen: "Guten Appetit" (mit der Antwort: "Danke, gleichfalls."), "Mahlzeit", "Lasst's euch schmecken" und anderen. Oft ist es symmetrisch, dann mache ich es, wie es die anderen machen.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> So empfinde ich das gar nicht. Auch in "normalen" Sprechsituationen unter Freunden oder im Familienkreis wünsche ich persönlich immer „guten Appetit“.


Ja, ich auch oft. Eine ganz normale Wendung, wirklich nicht gehoben. Einige der anderen Beispiele sind nur halt besonders umgangssprachlich.


----------



## Limette

Ja, in Deutschland ist „guten Appetit“ unmarkiert, klar. Das weiß man auch in Österreich und findet es nicht sonderbar, den Spruch von Deutschen zu hören. Bei Einheimischen sieht die Sache anders aus. Da wirkt es förmlich bis gespreizt.


----------

